# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Lsass.asn1-kill-bill.exploit

## vlam

Уязвимость подвержены:
Windows 2000 sp4
Windows XP sp1
Симптомы: отсутсвует связь с компьютерами рабочей сети, компьютер не видит Master Browser, куча запростов на 445 порт с перебором ip адресов. Компьютер может уходить в перезагрузку из за отключения службы lsass.
Если не установлены заплатки на windows, то никакой антивирус (nod32, drweb) не поможет, защитит только настроенный firewall.
Как лечить: 
1. Ставим обновления: KB835732, KB921883 (для Win2000)
2. Удаляем запись в реестре: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\mszsrn32
3. Перезагружаемся
4. Удаляем файл c:\WINNT\system32\mszsrn32.dll
5. Еще можно запустить антивирус в поисках bot[1].dll Эта dll может находится в \Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files

Софт который пригодится:
TcpView
AUTORUNS
Browstat.exe из Resource Kit

Назрели вопросы:
1. Есть ли софт, который отслеживает установленные обновления в локальной сети или для выбранных компьютеров?
2. Есть ли сервис поудобнее microsoft.com, на котором можно увидеть выход новых заплаток?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

1) http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../mbsahome.mspx 
2) Сам ищу  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

Сборщики информации отслеживают устан. обновления. Например, Belarc Advisor - дорогой.  
Еще один собирает и-цию на сервере, но подешевле:http://www.e-x.ru/pages/expnav.html

----------


## RiC

> Назрели вопросы:
> 1. Есть ли софт, который отслеживает установленные обновления в локальной сети или для выбранных компьютеров?
> [/SIZE]2. Есть ли сервис поудобнее microsoft.com, на котором можно увидеть выход новых заплаток?


WSUS (Windows Server Update Services ) - http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserv...pdateservices/

----------

